# New from Quebec.



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*new member*

welcome to AT from the north your archery friend from the south


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

:welcomesign:


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Welcome to AT-- Beautiful area in Quebec. I worked in Montreal and Mt Trembalant area for a few months. Met some nice friends.

have fun here and you can learn alot.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! I hope you get as much out of this site as I have. Good luck.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk kissofanarrow. Have fun here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

